# What Is The Average Rent For Long Term Accomodation Rental In Gran Canaria



## stellaverde (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi
Could anyone please advice me on long term rental in Las Palmas, Gran Canaria. I would be looking for a 2 bedroomed apartment with access to swimming pool if possible. I would be looking to rent for at least 6 months - 1 year from September 2008 time. Is it cheaper to rent in other places? I am thinking of moving over there with my daughter and would only be interested in a reasonable "priced" apartment up to about 600 euros per month!!


----------

